# Word of the Day - Nubile



## debodun (Mar 27, 2021)

Nubile (adjective) - sexually mature; old enough for marriage especially when applied to women.

The Miss America pageant is filled with nubile young women.


----------



## charry (Mar 27, 2021)

Precarious .......not secure, dangerously likely to fall.......


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2021)

I think I was once nubile but now am unnubile.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 27, 2021)

I saw a nubile woman in Marshalls yesterday as I was shopping. She was wearing shorts and a tank top even though it was only 40F here in Minnesota. If I had her picture, I would post it here as a prime example of nubile.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 27, 2021)

_"Hey, Joe, take a look at that", _exclaimed Bradley... "_is she nubilis, or is she nubilis_".

Silly teenage boys.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 27, 2021)

Nubile, isn't that the offspring of the nubility?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## charry (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh sorry, I thought we were all meant to pick a different word ...


----------

